# K1 Visa, fiancee help



## bigsam343 (May 11, 2010)

Hi Expats,

Long time lurker first time poster.

I've recently returned home (to the UK) from visiting my girlfriend in the USA, where I asked her to marry me.

I'm aware that the process can be long and a bit daunting but I'm just after some help and guidance. 

We have pretty much completed the I129F form, i'm just awaiting word back from the US embassy regarding my social security number that i was given a few years ago while working at a ski resort.

I'm aware of the biographical form that needs completing at the same time. Do i also need to fill out the Affidavit of support form at this point too?

What else do we need to do? Letters of recommendation from her family members? Evidence of our relationships? emails,boarding passes, receipt for the ring?

Any help is greatly appreciated. 

many thanks everyone

Sam


----------



## bigsam343 (May 11, 2010)

Does anybody suggest using a immigration attorney ?

Any help is greatly appreciated

thanks


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

If you search around there are other forum that cover just marriage into the US 
with flow charts to follow


----------



## bigsam343 (May 11, 2010)

We are planning to marry and live there. Would anyone suggest marrying first then applying for K3?

I've searched around, would love to find something that gives clear indications of what to do. Sorry if this sounds stupid to everybody else. We are just really looking to file this paperwork asap


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

bigsam343 said:


> We are planning to marry and live there. Would anyone suggest marrying first then applying for K3?
> 
> I've searched around, would love to find something that gives clear indications of what to do. Sorry if this sounds stupid to everybody else. We are just really looking to file this paperwork asap


K-3 is pretty much obsolete ..its the CR1 now


----------



## bigsam343 (May 11, 2010)

Ok well the CR1 (Is that the I130?) Would that be a better way rather then the K1?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

bigsam343 said:


> Ok well the CR1 (Is that the I130?) Would that be a better way rather then the K1?


No the I-130 is a form ...

the CR1 is an immigrant spousal visa 

the K-1 is for use if you are not already married ..Ie ..its a fiancee visa 
the CR1 is for use If you are already married 

see your private messages


----------



## BritishGav (Jan 26, 2010)

You don't have to file the I-134 with the I-129F but you need the sponsorship before its worth applying, I'm currently sorting out that part on my K1 petition. Once the I-129F is approved it's only valid for a short time, I forget how long, but I think it's only a few months.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

BritishGav said:


> You don't have to file the I-134 with the I-129F but you need the sponsorship before its worth applying, I'm currently sorting out that part on my K1 petition. Once the I-129F is approved it's only valid for a short time, I forget how long, but I think it's only a few months.


The I-134 will often be requested in packet 4 just before the interview 

the K-1 visa is valid for 6 months


----------

